# what pokemon do you think still deserves an evolution



## Vigilante (Nov 15, 2010)

what pokemon do you think still deserves an evolution from the first generation to the fourth generation only.
If possible make a name for it.

For me sudowoodo because it will be cooler if it will evolve to a hundred year old tree that is bigger and I will name it guduwodo


----------



## outgum (Nov 15, 2010)

Hmmmm.... i'd have to go with a de evolution of scyther, Cause it would just be epic, Dont really have a name for it though.....


----------



## monkat (Nov 15, 2010)

Ditto.


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 15, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Ditto.


Jello?


----------



## NoOneDies (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd go with Pinsir, this one was so totally left out. The name perhaps Pinsector?!

Oh and I'd love to see an Absol evolution, my favourite from 3rd gen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Don't got a name for it though, perhaps Absolite?


----------



## pocchama1996 (Nov 15, 2010)

Every pokemon with only 1 or 2 stages of evolution.


----------



## MeowTheMouse (Nov 15, 2010)

Farfetch'd !
Every generation I WAIT and WAIT to see how will this pokemon ever be useful ! I used to love him as a kid >:


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 15, 2010)

he already has an evolution but id like another evolution to wooper (->quasire->something new). no clue what it would be called


----------



## outgum (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, im still waiting for a ghost evo of Eevee too, and a dragon one


----------



## Rydian (Nov 15, 2010)

Miltank.


----------



## Domination (Nov 15, 2010)

The legendaries.

Or Gyarados. Or Aerodactyl. Or Lapras. Or Heracross. Or Skarmory. Or the devloution of Kangaskhan.

And maybe Wailord, but since it's already so huge, it's evolution would be as big as the Earth. And will be Wailgod.


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 15, 2010)

I honestly don't think too many of the 1st gen Pokemon need evos, but some do need new base stats.

However, I think Farfetch'd definitely deserve an evolution.

And Chatot too while they're at it.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 15, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> The legendaries.
> 
> Or Gyarados. Or Aerodactyl. Or Lapras. Or Heracross. Or Skarmory. Or the devloution of Kangaskhan.
> 
> And maybe Wailord, but since it's already so huge, it's evolution would be as big as the Earth. And will be Wailgod.



maybe for heracross hmmm Zekacross


----------



## Garchomp (Nov 15, 2010)

Farfetch'd===>Eaglefetch'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lapras Devolution, its already strong===> something like Lapra or Ras XD
Heracross====>Herascissor or Hypercross IDK...
Chatot====>Chatong...i guess
Miltank Devolution ====>Milcalf XD
Skarmory====>IDK
Gyrados (Would be Cool)=====>Gyratri XDXDXD
All of the rest of the 17 Types for Eeeve, that would be something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially for a Dragon and Flying
An Evo for Rotom, since it's stats suck======>Motor XD
Wigglytuff (It would be cool)====>Jigglytuff Rofl
That's all i can think of...most of these names really don't help but they're something


----------



## Inunah (Nov 15, 2010)

Whatever Pokemon looks like it can evolve into this:


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2010)

Not sure if this counts, but I think Kangaskhan should get a pre-evolution. Call it Kangaskid or something, I dunno. Kangas-chan


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 15, 2010)

They should have another evolution for magikarp


----------



## redact (Nov 15, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> They should have another evolution for magikarp


reminds me of trogdor
maybe it can be magikor - the wettenator?


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 15, 2010)

The evolved Bibarel.
His name is... 
Biboran? Idk -___-


----------



## hakusa (Nov 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Miltank.


Seconding this. But Miltank was quite imba and I felt like a cheater each time I used it. Not that I don't like winning matches easily. XD


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 15, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> -Snip Bibbowack-
> The evolved Bibarel.
> His name is...
> Biboran? Idk -___-
> ...


Oh that slaps me on the knee!


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 15, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> They should have another evolution for magikarp


LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wonder what would be his skills?


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 15, 2010)

Ducks are awesome, Golduck should be allowed to further evolve into an even more bad ass duckmon.


----------



## Juanmatron (Nov 15, 2010)

Lanturn!



			
				tails100 said:
			
		

> They should have another evolution for magikarp



And another one for Digglet:







Spoiler


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Pre evolution for Kangaskan


----------



## Urza (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Balee56 (Nov 15, 2010)

Definitely Farfetch'd.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 15, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2010)

I know, the pre-evolved Kangaskhan should be called Borjigin.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Nov 16, 2010)

there should be an evolution for both Dunsparce and Luvdisc


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 16, 2010)

Altaria needs to evolve badly and it has to be something as beautiful as Milotic.


----------



## lordrand11 (Nov 16, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Ditto.



I agree Ditto definitely deserves an evolution. Maybe call it Ditwo.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2010)

Swellow!


----------



## mad567 (Nov 17, 2010)

Farfetch'd
GIrafarig..

AND 

sKARMORY


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 17, 2010)

mad567 said:
			
		

> Farfetch'd
> GIrafarig..
> 
> AND
> ...


Might want to hit 'Caps Lock' again.


----------



## Didu50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lapras should have an Evolution. THen it's stats would be like LEGENDARY. XD


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 20, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Spoiler



LOL who new that diglet was this big underground


----------



## Inunah (Nov 20, 2010)

...and it shall be called ZIGGLOPUFF!

/thread


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 20, 2010)

I think Mewtwo

Edit: Next name MewU and as MewUlimate


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm surprised this hasn't been said before:
Aerodactyl
To a dinosaur of a later period


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 21, 2010)

Pinsir, since his counterpart Scyther has one but he doesn't, and it's been 3 generations already since Scizor came out.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 21, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Not sure if this counts, but I think Kangaskhan should get a pre-evolution. Call it Kangaskid or something, I dunno. Kangas-chan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raiser (Nov 21, 2010)

I'd say either Tauros or Lapras.

That Tauros look-alike in the latest generation wasn't an evolution was it?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 21, 2010)

UrMom
jkjkjkjkjkjkjk

On-Topic: Farfetchd


----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 21, 2010)

Skarmory

Sableye


----------



## Wii_Manic (Nov 21, 2010)

Castform And Tropius


----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

>


That makes sense. If an adult Kangaskhan dies before the cub is grown and has left the pouch, the cub takes the skull and becomes Cubone. Those that grow up and leave the parent while the parent is still alive, grow up into Kangaskhans.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 21, 2010)

Kyogre or Rayquaza


----------



## mobung (Nov 22, 2010)

Raiser said:
			
		

> That Tauros look-alike in the latest generation wasn't an evolution was it?


Nope.  None of the Gen V Pokemon are evolutions or pre-evolutions of old ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




An evolution of any non-evolving Pokemon whose stats don't cut it would be nice, but Dunsparce would be particularly nice.  Just so long as it wasn't _too_ similar to Togekiss.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 22, 2010)

Tauros, Skarmory, or Heracross.


----------



## Delta517 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ditto needs one!


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 22, 2010)

Golduck. Reason, deserves to have better stats and is an awesome pokemon.

Tauros. Reason, Two tails isn't enough.

Sharpedo. Reason, would be hype to have better stats and have a more sinister demonic Shark look than what it already has.

I personally think that it'll be cool if Scyther has another transformation instead of only Scizor.


----------



## DeadLocked (Nov 22, 2010)

Garchomp said:
			
		

> Miltank Devolution ====>Milcalf XD


Milkbottle or Milkarton


----------



## gotchapt (Nov 22, 2010)

wtf am I reading


----------



## sudeki300 (Nov 23, 2010)

all pokemon should be shot as they are vermin.....................sudeki300


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 23, 2010)

Unknown, why hasn't this thing gotten anything? It's a shape that knows one attack and an evolution could add to the shallow pool of Psychic types.

Tauros and Miltank.

Farfetch'd.



			
				sudeki300 said:
			
		

> all pokemon should be shot as they are vermin.....................sudeki300


Cool troll post, bro. 
d('-')b


----------



## sudeki300 (Nov 23, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Unknown, why hasn't this thing gotten anything? It's a shape that knows one attack and an evolution could add to the shallow pool of Psychic types.
> 
> Tauros and Miltank.
> 
> ...




how is it a troll post, that is my true feeling about pokemon......................sudeki300


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 23, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Not sure if this counts, but I think Kangaskhan should get a pre-evolution. Call it Kangaskid or something, I dunno. Kangas-chan


Or stick a Kangaskhan's skull on his head and call him Cubone.
EDIT: Oops, overlooked wabsta's post.


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 23, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Spoiler


oh i wanted to post this pic lol this pokemon is glitchglet XD

well Skarmory and Tropius deserves an evolution or maybe 2 :/


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 25, 2010)

My little  brothers opinion:
Pinsir at Lv. 50 into Pindrill


----------



## alejolink11 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ditto ----> Level 56 ----> Dopple


----------



## Theraima (Nov 25, 2010)

Farfetch'd aaaand... Lapras.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Nov 25, 2010)

You guys don't get it... everyone knows that the best pokemon of all is pachirisu xD

What if they start to fuse pokemon and then fuse pachirisu with pichu and make the even rarer pokemon: Rairisu xD It's the god of all electric type pokemon, and it can kick Arceus ass xD


----------



## Gaara. (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm going to have to say Aerodactyl, or Lapras. Not sure on the names.


----------



## Xale (Nov 25, 2010)

it totally should be pachirisu


----------



## The Pi (Nov 25, 2010)

Unown
Girafarig


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2010)

Xale said:
			
		

> it totally should be pachirisu



Correct it would be realy cool for pachirisu to actualy evolve


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 26, 2010)

You know who really needs a evolution........Eevee


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 26, 2010)

MissingNo. 

its new form is anti-aliased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......and has a face.....


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 26, 2010)

If we fusion pokemon then...

Mewtwo + Arceus = Arcmew 


Edit: no no 

Ditto + Arceus = Arcditto


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 26, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> If we fusion pokemon then...
> 
> Mewtwo + Arceus = Arcmew
> 
> ...



Fussion by breeding I guess


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 26, 2010)

It would be nice if Scizors got another evolution. Not sure if Absol needs one. Houndoom evolving again would be bitchin. I think Raichu should get another one (making it the 1st pokemon with 3 evolutions + a baby). I can't think of anymore


----------



## Nimbus (Nov 26, 2010)

Farfetch'd evo with Dual-Wield Leeks

Fighting/Flying
Pure Power
Stats close to Garchomp.
Close Combat, Every Blade-based move, perhaps Dragon Dance just for the lulz. 

Nothing would make me lol harder than seeing this happen. A Pokemon too crappy for even NU go clear to Uber with a simple evolution.


----------



## yewbowguy (Nov 26, 2010)

Garchomp said:
			
		

> Farfetch'd===>Eaglefetch'd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not jigglyBUFF? XD


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Nov 26, 2010)

Any weak Pokemon with no evolution, and some with just one evolution. Can't think of any specifics right now.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 26, 2010)

After reading a few of these, I'd like to say one thing and one thing only:

Legendaries never did, won't, and never will evolve.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 26, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> After reading a few of these, I'd like to say one thing and one thing only:
> 
> Legendaries never did, won't, and never will evolve.


Yea, you right... only super legendaries


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 26, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should be able to genetically engineer pokemon


----------



## CharmingLugia (Nov 26, 2010)

Garchomp said:
			
		

> Farfetch'd===>Eaglefetch'd


Farfetch'd===>Closefetch'd


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 26, 2010)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 26, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> After reading a few of these, I'd like to say one thing and one thing only:
> 
> Legendaries never did, won't, and never will evolve.


well phione evevolved to manaphy who is legendary


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 26, 2010)

Xamus ace said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to call "bullshit" on this claim.

Phione is only obtainable by breeding a Manaphy and a Ditto.
Phione does not evolve into anything after that.

While Manaphy is a special legendary that can breed, the offspring is NOT part of its evolution line, which it lacks.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 26, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Xamus ace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well thanks for correction chaz


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 26, 2010)

Xamus ace said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a nerd. It's what I do.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 26, 2010)

They should make an evolved unown. name it lolwut, or something 
make it look like an algebraic formula, LOL

PS
Geek mode


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 26, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> They should make an evolved unown. name it lolwut, or something
> make it look like an algebraic formula, LOL


+1


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 26, 2010)

For all of you saying ditto should evolve...What would do/become?

Also it would be awesome if breeding specific pokemon of different species would create completely new pokemon (i.e like the real world liger, mule, and Zonkey)


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 26, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> For all of you saying ditto should evolve...What would do/become?
> 
> Also it would be awesome if breeding specific pokemon of different species would create completely new pokemon (i.e like the real world liger, mule, and Zonkey)


Ditto new form can change into anything at any time from first contact of a object.

Ditto new form would be able to change into anything that it seen without the object being their. 

ditto vs pikachu = mewtwo vs pikachu 

or can he already do that?


----------



## Langin (Nov 26, 2010)

Delibird...
Parasect
Tentacruel
Hitmonlee
Hitmonchan
That spin thing from the 2nd gen.
Lapras


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 27, 2010)

I am thinking of hmmmm hitmonla which is a female version of hitmonlee


----------



## narutofan777 (Nov 28, 2010)

Marowak needs to evolve


----------



## oc_swede (Nov 28, 2010)

i think magikarp needs a pre evolution


----------



## outgum (Nov 28, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Spoiler




Oh damn i love this lol


----------



## NoOneDies (Nov 28, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Whatever Pokemon looks like it can evolve into this:



Perhaps... Castform? Kinda makes sense since it lacks of one.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Nov 29, 2010)

who knows....maybe they will invent combinations


----------



## Renegade Zero (Nov 29, 2010)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> who knows....maybe they will invent combinations



lol were those sprites from Pokemon Green? I sincerely hope they won't make combinations just imagine all the horrible possibilities? Maybe a Gyarados and Jynx fusion or it could be an Omastar and Blissey


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Nov 30, 2010)

Renegade Zero said:
			
		

> sonicsmash2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting possibility though? minum and plusle fusion?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 30, 2010)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> Renegade Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


minum plus plusle misle


----------



## alphenor (Nov 30, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Oh, im still waiting for a ghost evo of Eevee too, and a dragon one



now this is something really deserving....


----------

